# кула(ч)ки держать vs. скрестить пальцы (в поддержку)



## rusita preciosa

Дорогие сообщники, когда вы "болеете" за кого-то, какое выражение вы используете: кула(ч)ки держать или скрестить пальцы? 

Начало обсуждения.


----------



## gvozd

Всю жизнь терпеть не мог эти выражения. Как наждаком по ушам


----------



## LilianaB

"Cкрестить пальцы"is tolerable. The first one I could not stand either. Although this one may have some connotations with death. I think I agree with you, Gvozd.


----------



## John_Doe

Очень редко употребляю и то, и другое. Скорее "скрестить пальцы". Просто не нравится слово "кулачок".


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> Как наждаком по ушам


А какой из наждаков менее грубый?


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Всю жизнь терпеть не мог эти выражения. Как наждаком по ушам



Аналогично, но ассоциация иная - что-то слюнявое донельзя. Но деваться некуда - такое выражение слышать приходилось.
Скрестить пальцы - не думаю, что это выражение используется за пределами переводных романов. Хотя как знать...


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> А какой из наждаков менее грубый?



Я не знаю, честно. Мне эти выражения кажутся очень чужими, нерусскими.


----------



## Syline

Не использую эти выражения, не нравятся мне они, особенно про "кулачки". Но если выбирать, то выбрала бы "кулачки" просто потому, что они хоть на слуху в отличие от "пальцев".


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> Аналогично, но ассоциация иная - что-то слюнявое донельзя.


Частично согласна насчет "слюнявости", хотя у меня это выражение больше ассоциируется с детскими играми. Мы в детстве говорили "кула(ч)ки держать" - я не представляю взрослого человека, всерьез использующего это выражение.


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Частично согласна насчет "слюнявости", хотя у меня это выражение больше ассоциируется с детскими играми. Мы в детстве говорили "кула(ч)ки держать" - я не представляю взрослого человека, всерьез использующего это выражение.



Ну так это же девочки (небось не только говорили, а еще и натурально держали?). А мы, суровые советские мальчики, таких слово не говорили.
Вообще-то в книжках "кулаки" попадались. Но в жизни - нет.


----------



## Syline

Кстати, в той теме зашел разговор о жестах. Так вот, мне сложно представить русского, который бы стал болеть, скрещивая пальцы. Другое дело - жест с кулаками.


----------



## LilianaB

The finger crossing has a very nice tradition in Early European cultures, sort of mysterious, so it isn't so bad after all.  "Kулаки" is really beyond my linguistic taste.


----------



## Maroseika

Syline said:


> Кстати, в той теме зашел разговор о жестах. Так вот, мне сложно представить русского, который бы стал болеть, скрещивая пальцы. Другое дело - жест с кулаками.


То есть будет ходить весь день и держать сжатые кулаки, чтоб приятель сдал экзамен? Все-таки, думаю, это выражение давно имеет только фигуральный смысл. Кстати, немцы в таких случаях давят большие пальцы. И латышей этому научили.


----------



## marco_2

Мы в Польше тоже в таких случаях "давим большие пальцы", но не весь день, разве что в течение всего матча. И не знаю, кто нас этому научил.


----------



## Maroseika

То есть действительно сидите и давите, или это только так говорится?
Что касается происхождения выражения, то заимствование из немецкого в польский и латышский мне все-таки кажется более вероятным, чем заимствование в обратном направлении.


----------



## floresblancas

В моем окружении говорят "держать кулаки", и это всеми воспринимается вполне адекватно.


----------



## Naizy

rusita preciosa said:


> Дорогие сообщники, когда вы "болеете" за кого-то, какое выражение вы используете: кула(ч)ки держать или скрестить пальцы?
> 
> "Сообщники" это местный прикол?
> 
> По существу: я бы сказала: "Буду сегодня тебя ругать" (чтобы сдал экзамен).
> В детстве говорили "буду за тебя держать палец в чернилах".
> 
> "Скрестить пальцы" - только при вранье (за спиной или в кармане) - если скрестить пальцы (указательный и средний), враньё не считается


----------



## marco_2

Maroseika said:


> То есть действительно сидите и давите, или это только так говорится?



Сидим и давим, особенно в решительных моментах матча (напр. штрафной удар в нашу пользу). А если только желаем другу удачи при экзаменах, то только говорим.


----------



## LilianaB

I have heard something like we will "hold our thumbs up", in Poland, I think. Is that what you meant? Maybe not really hold them up, but just hold them, because I think you have to sort of hold them inside your fist, as far as I remember.


----------



## marco_2

LilianaB said:


> I have heard something like we will "hold our thumbs up", in Poland, I think. Is that what you meant?



That's right, though in fact we don't hold them "up" (if "up" really means "up" in this English expression) but close them in our fists. By the way, Maroseika wrote that this gesture is also popular in Latvia - is it used by the Lithuanians?


----------



## LilianaB

It depends. There were different influences on the people who lived in Lithuania. Some might more as the Polish or Russian tradition. Originally you are supposed to hold something small, like a fig in your pocket, for good luck, also a coin. 

In Russian, people often say "Ни пухa ни перa" and the answer is "к черту". This is usually before exams.


----------



## Syline

Maroseika said:


> То есть будет ходить весь день и держать сжатые кулаки, чтоб приятель сдал экзамен? Все-таки, думаю, это выражение давно имеет только фигуральный смысл. Кстати, немцы в таких случаях давят большие пальцы. И латышей этому научили.


 Ну, понятно, что выражение фигуральное, но жест-то вполне себе реальный. Неужели не видели, как иногда болеют во время спортивных соревнований и не только? Держат перед собой кулаки, направленные внутренними сторонами друг на друга, потряхивают ими, приближают ко рту - от переполняющих эмоций: волнения, переживания, азарта и пр. Этот жест как раз и является признаком того, что тебе явно не все равно.
Представить скрещенные в прямом смысле этого слова пальцы в аналогичных ситуациях лично я не могу. Вот это уже точно исключительно "жест-на-словах".


----------

